
ArkScript HTTP module is ready to be used (both server and client) - jackrabbit_
https://github.com/ArkScript-lang
======
jackrabbit_
After a lot of delay, it's here and we plan to use this module to develop
small REST API, websites and maybe even our future package manager!

It can handle servers with get, post, put, delete routes, with functions to
treat the received data (may it be route parameter or query body), and on the
client side it handles proxy, basic authentification (login password or
token), timeouts, headers, parameters (for application/x-www-form-urlencoded /
writing user=hey&pass=nope more easily) and much more.

